# Matsuri Jaunter XII



## Soozieque (May 31, 2020)

We have a Matsuri Jaunter XII from around the 80's - 12 speed.  We're downsizing and have no idea of value, whether to advertise in a special site or not.


----------



## Allrounderco (May 31, 2020)

Are you willing to ship? If not, I’d only recommend sites where locals will be looking (Marketplace, Craigslist, and the like).


----------



## Soozieque (May 31, 2020)

Blackbomber said:


> Are you willing to ship? If not, I’d only recommend sites where locals will be looking (Marketplace, Craigslist, and the like).



Actually I was trying to find out its value.  We need to get an idea of what it is worth before advertising..


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2020)

Until we see pics and a description to include frame size and components it’s going to be hard to ascertain a value. V/r Shawn


----------



## Allrounderco (May 31, 2020)

Nothing can be estimated without multiple clear photographs of the bike. Full shots of both sides, close up of dropouts, derailers, crank, headbadge, fork crown. Any indication of frame material (often a decal on the seat tube).


----------

